# campsites in Ross on Wye/ Gloucester (ish) area



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, we're going visiting rellies in S Wales this weekend, and thought we'd take a detour coming back (cos we can - recently retired :lol: ). giving the bridge a miss and coming the long way round.
While looking for sites, I got very confused as there do't seem to be many in the area open at this time of year.
Any advice? Would be nice if they were near intersting places, but any suggestions would be welcome.
Terri


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya, Terri

At autumn half term, we stayed at the Caravan Club site Cirencester Park. It's a nice site, with good, clean facilities. Cirencester town centre itself is about a 20 - 30 minute walk away, with lovely shops and restaurants, and there's plenty to see in the local area.

Gerald


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Theres one at Slimbridge down the road from us. Never stayed there as its too close to home but is looks good. Perhaps I could do a secret recce ?


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

There is one of the woodland sites (Forest holidays on the web, Forestry commission in old money) open all year now, I think its called Woodlands...hookup and hardstandings only, but pretty and well located. Not sure about the opening and closing dates of the caravan club site near Abergavenny (it gets a bit waterlogged) or the commercial site at Ross on Wye...big site (called Broad something?) try a google search if you don't have a sites book.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i have stayed for extended periods at Broadmeadow and Haywoods farms sites in Ross on Wye and Gorsley(Just outside Ross) and both were great but don't think Broadmeadow is open this time of year nor Haywoods farm, but i would try Haywoods farm, phone 01989 720453 and ask or Dennis or his wife


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*CL Near Gloucester*

You might like to look at Over Farm Shop 01452 521014 (1mile W of Gloucester on the A40) They have a CL next door but is quite handy for the Gloucester Cathedral etc They are always open and depending on the services that you might need, may well be able to assist. (Toby Carvery 200yds along the same side of the main road)

Mike & Ann


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi guys, thanks for your help - the Broadmeadow one looks good - and is open, also foiund one in pembridge - near Hereford, might be one of those I think, will let you know how we get on (our first trip! :wink: :roll: )
Terri :lol:


----------

